# Some hives of mine



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for those that helped....."That was Easy!"


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks good, but what are the ramps for? Are the bees in those hives handicapped. No really though, what are they for?
Tom


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Heck, those ramps are for those bees that undershoot the runway on a windy day!! 

Works for me and them...probably overkill but what can I say...


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Gotcha ....:Sorry but I just have to know everything


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I love the color scheme. They look like mine!

Grant
Jackon, MO


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't want the mice to have to jump up to get to that entrance, and some of the mice are crippled...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> Don't want the mice to have to jump up to get to that entrance, and some of the mice are crippled...


HAHA, OK OK, you guys are going to embarrass me enough to pull off my landing strips (when I take pictures  only)!


----------

